# Mountain Biking



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

How do you train in the winter to maintain yout legs and butt for mountain biking?
What are some of your favorite trails?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think there is a good way to keep in good shape for mountain biking over the winter since there's really not a good way to simulate it. A stationary bike or a roller-type trainer can keep your legs and lungs from turning to mush over the winter, but they're just about as boring as watching paint dry. I like to pick a couple of dry weekends each winter and head south to St. George with my bike.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

With gas prices much better, the drive south sounds like a good bet. Thanks.
Any favorite trails up north?
I've been getting nailed in the fall with goatheads, especially on Antelope Island trails. I'm looking for a way to stop the punctures (like 60 per tire). Any ideas?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

You could try this or they just have ski kits for your mtn bike to down hill stuff. The track looks sketchy but the down hill kits look pretty rad Ill try to get a picture of that.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dead Drifter said:


> I've been getting nailed in the fall with goatheads, especially on Antelope Island trails. I'm looking for a way to stop the punctures (like 60 per tire). Any ideas?


Slime tubes and armadillo tires. Check them out on Specialized.com That is a great combo for that kind of riding.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I am looking to get a bike this year and am new to this, any suggestions on a quality bike, I really dont want to spend more than $1000


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I like "Specialized" myself. I'm not into the big jumps or the downhill racing stuff so a simple front shock with hardtail style bike suits me. I bought a "Hard Rock" back in 2003 and still enjoy it. If I had $1000.00 to spend, I'd get the Rockhopper. Just my opinion. The guys at the Bingham store in Sunset have been over the top for me in service. I could recommend that shop if it's in your area.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

FROGGER said:


> I am looking to get a bike this year and am new to this, any suggestions on a quality bike, I really dont want to spend more than $1000


The Rockhopper is a great all around bike, however I would spend a bit more and get the Specialized FSR XC ($1400) and bump up to a full suspension bike. Myself I like the front and rear suspension when trail riding, it makes for a much better ride. IMO


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Myself I like the front and rear suspension when trail riding, it makes for a much better ride. IMO


I have a full-suspension Cannondale, and almost always keep the rear suspension locked out and the front shock (it's a Lefty) stiff. I like to feel the ground beneath the tires, and muffling the sensory input coming from the wheels behind a lot of mushiness hides too much information about the trail conditions. There's a lot of people who see it differently, though.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

You can ride the Jordan river park way. Not great but keeps you in shape. Plus riding though WVC can be very exciting in the winter with not many people out there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Petersen said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > Myself I like the front and rear suspension when trail riding, it makes for a much better ride. IMO
> ...


Have you ever ridden any Specialized bikes with the "brain technology"? Basically the rear shock only works when it needs to and it stays locked out the rest of the time. Very comfortable and steady ride.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Have you ever ridden any Specialized bikes with the "brain technology"?


I'm sort of a contrarian on this one. To me, these BRAIN adjusting gadgets work backwards from the way they should (or at least the way I would want them to work, which might actually mean that it's me that's backwards :| ). The times when I'm least inclined to engage the rear suspension is on rocky, rutted trails when I prefer to feel, as precisely as possible, what I'm riding on and adjust my speed and stance accordingly.

I learned to bike off-road on an old no-suspension Bridgestone. The first time I rode a full-suspension bike, it felt like I was riding a trail covered with foam rubber. The problem here is that the rocks and bumps are still there, they're just muffled - making them harder to read. Since then, I've learned to compensate quite a bit, but old habits die hard, and I still prefer hardtail riding. Now if I'm riding city streets (gutters, sidewalks, curbs, etc.), I sort of like the rear suspension. Like I said, I'm backwards on this. :wink:


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't do a lot of rough trails so the hardtail seems fine for me too. I tried a full one time (not the brain stuff) and felt like I was losing my pedal cadence on a couple of gravel and sand spots because the saddle seemed to sink ever so slightly when I applied the extra power to keep the slipping tires rotating. Maybe my technique needs some work and that was an area I should have been out of the saddle? Anyway, I'm just an old recreational rider for the most part. Some of the more serious riders may have better advise.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 16, 2009)

Dead Drifter said:


> How do you train in the winter to maintain yout legs and butt for mountain biking?
> What are some of your favorite trails?


This is gonna sound pretty lame, but try a spinning class. Nothing will simulate hardcore mountain biking, but a couple spinning classes a week with a decent instructor will keep you as close as you're gonna get in the winter.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Kraken said:


> Dead Drifter said:
> 
> 
> > How do you train in the winter to maintain yout legs and butt for mountain biking?
> ...


+1 This is true. I have a Spinning bike in my workout room and use it heavily in the wintertime. I prefer HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) to keep me in shape.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> ...I have a Spinning bike in my workout room and use it heavily...


How do you guys deal with the boredom problem on these things? When I'm outside, the exhaustion and pain from a good workout is easily ignored because I'm having fun and doing things. Cooped up inside, spinning for 30 minutes, getting out of breath and going nowhere nearly drives me nuts with boredom. My wife watches tapes while she bikes on her trainer and she also has a gym membership, but neither of these things work for me - I need to be outside and actually moving.


----------

